# These are my gerbils



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Awww, they're so cute! I had gerbils growing up - we actually kept them in something called a Gerbilarium which is a big aquarium filled with dirt and they would create tunnels in it. It was very cool, although we would often go for days without seeing them as they would be burrowing away.

It looked like this: http://www.piku.org.uk/diary/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/dsc_0297.jpg


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwwww they are so cute! I love small furries, though I've never kept gerbils. I'm a rat/guinea pig/ferret person. I have this (sick) mad desire for a hamster all of a sudden which is sooooo weird since I don't especialy care for hamsters. Maybe it's my hormones, ROFL, I blame everything on them. Pregancy perk I suppose. I also want a hermit crab, a frog, and another turtle.... I'm warped what can I say? Now maybe I'll have to add adorable gerbils to my list of wishes but can't haves  They really are cute.


----------

